# 1000+ Proxy's for you



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

i have 1000+ proxys 
documents containings proxys
*hullap.googlepages.com/Proxys.odt
*hullap.googlepages.com/Proxys.txt


proxys

Warning some maybe spam
as i could possibly test each one


*www.webproxy4free.info/             
*www.changeurip.info             
*www.r0flz.com             
*www.adguru.org/proxy
*www.proxyroll.com/
*qwerta.co.cc
*www.hidelive.com/
*www.schoolsurf.us/             
*car.sport46.sk/             
*uu.tj/             
*www.surfnet.uni.cc
*facebook905.co.cc/
*premiuminvest.info
*www.socialsurf.us/
*www.schoolsurf.us/             
*new-proxy.net             
*www.killmyspacefilter.com             
*neoproxy.org
*myrocking.co.cc
*www.hiddenvisits.org/
*www.anonymousatwork.com/             
*www.unblockerx.com             
*www.hujigy.com             
*www.richingoff.com
*www.proxy-topsite.info/
*www.proxy4myspace.org/
*www.hiddenatschool.com/             
*surfaanonymt.se             
*www.iactiveproxy.com/             
*proxyfire.proxysplit.com
*www.hidden4u.com/
*www.proxy4myspace.org/             
*unblock.proxysplit.com             
*7na.org/prx/             
*www.anonip.com
*www.hiddenvisits.org/
*www.schoolsurf.us/             
*www.8bi.org             
*surfi.info             
*www.trixme.com
*www.webproxydirectory.com/
*www.yourproxy.eu/
*www.browse-hidden.com/             
*www.proxalize.com             
*privacy.hu.tl             
*full-privacy.info/
*www.proxies2u.com/
*unblock225.info/
*2unblocknow.info
*www.smarthide.info
*www.youlock.info
*unblock215.info
www.proxyusers.net
www.digitalwarrior.info
www.surfunseen.info
*removeban.info
www.vixenproxy.info
*www.fastproxynetwork.com
www.getmepast.info
*proxypoint.net/
*www.pruxu.info
*www.workspacemy.info
*www.coolbypass.com
*aaaprox.info
*freshproxy.uni.cc/
*getaccess.uni.cc/
*www.surfla.info
*pumpkinproxy.com
*www.hidesurf.net
*eVade123.com
*www.2hide.net
*SwiftProxy.net
*boostunblock.info
*d3v.info
*www.bypassdomains.com
*unblockbypass.com
*itsunblocker.info
*unblock38.uni.cc
*Unblockall.cn
*bailsoff.com/
*browseurl.com
*proxyfido.info
*extrafreeweb.info
*www.payday2006.com/proxies
*wenowunblock.info
*unblock211.info
*howunblock.info
*unblock212.info
*www.super-proxy-8.info
*www.proxiguy.info
*howunblock.info
*unblock213.info
www.unblock101.com
*2priceyou.info
*ihate2.uni.cc
*www.drinxi.info/
*www.prinxi.info/
*2priceyou.com
*www.mroxi.info
*www.yroxi.info
*2unblocknow.info
*accessbebo.uni.cc/
*ikisshot.uni.cc/
*www.webproxydirectory.com/
*www.proxy4myspace.org/
*www.hiddenatschool.com/             
*bypassinschool.info             
*www.websurfer.dom.ir             
*proxy.mmo-games.net
*www.friendsterunblock.com/
*www.anonymousatwork.com/             
*www.keepaway.info             
*www.hidemyvice.com             
*www.untraced.net 
*www.gethidden.org/
*www.friendsterunblock.com/
*www.hidelive.com/             
*anonymouse.pl             
*getpassed.info             
*www.nepalproxy.com
*www.hiddenonline.org/
*www.abc2299.uni.cc/
*security195.uni.cc/
*www.hidelive.com/
*www.browse-hidden.com/             
*www.warez-directory.com/             
*www.proxyex.net             
*theproxyfree.com
*www.proxytopsites.eu/
*www.hidelive.com/
*www.hiddenatschool.com/             
*surfall.net             
*www.unrestrictedsurf.net/             
*www.proxy786.com/
*buss2ka.uni.cc/
*www.hidelive.com/
*www.hidden4u.com/             
*bluemoonproxy.com             
*letmethink.info             
*www.indign.net
*homealone195.uni.cc/
*india420.uni.cc/
*www.checkprofiles.com/
*www.anonymousatwork.com/             
*www.myspacenow.info/             
*www.unrestrictedsurf.net             
*www.surfall.net
*www.superbuss.uni.cc/
*www.hiddenatschool.com/
*www.proxy4myspace.org/             
*www.firewall-bypass.com             
*changeinternet.com             
*ifake.net
*ass191.uni.cc/
*www.anonymousatwork.com/
*www.webproxy4free.info/             
*uncommon.info             
*spacelawyers.info/             
*blue-proxy.hu.tl
*www.anonymousatwork.com/
*www.checkprofiles.com/             
*www.arprarp.com             
*www.likevid-proxy.uni.cc             
*www.unlockedoor.info
*fun2ska.co.cc
*myspace101.co.cc
*www.hiddenatschool.com/
*www.checkprofiles.com/
*www.hidden4u.com/ 
*www.proxace.com 
*proxy-browser.hu.tl 
*www.deorex.com/
*www.browse-hidden.com/
*www.proxy4myspace.org/ 
*www.zygoden.com/ 
*www.freeproxysurfing.net 
*www.beatmyfilter.com
*www.yourproxy.eu/
*www.hidelive.com/ 
*maskelite.info 
*www.lassofun.info 
*www.proxystorm.com
*pakfreaks.uni.cc
*www.hiddenatschool.com/
*www.hidden4u.com/ 
*surfproxy.us 
*proxytex.com 
*slxls.com
*www.proxyroll.com/
*www.noblockz.com/
*www.schoolsurf.us/ 
*m33t.us/ 
*www.surf-g3.com 
*egonitron.proxysplit.com/
*home2ka.co.cc
*pakfreaks.uni.cc
*www.socialsurf.us/
*www.cloakon.info/ 
*www.iweb365.info 
*prokzee.net 
*webproxy.mine.nu
*home2ka.co.cc
*home29.uni.cc
*lovefreaks.co.cc
*indmast.uni.cc
*www.internetfilter.be/
*www.hiddenvisits.org/ 
*www.e-unblock.info 
*www.removeblocks.info/ 
*rudeproxy.com
*www.proxyroll.com/
*pakpimps.co.cc
*mastpak.uni.cc
*pakpimps.co.cc
*mastpak.uni.cc
*www.noblockz.com/
*www.schoolsurf.us/ 
*sevillanaz.com/p1/ 
*www.proxiefun.com 
*www.prokzee.net/
*www.cloakon.info/
*www.proxy4myspace.org/ 
*www.hyperwebproxy.com 
*www.wideproxy.com 
*gohidden.info
*www.funkidzz.co.cc
*www.indpimps.co.cc
*www.bebo1200.co.cc
*www.proxygoblin.com/
*www.onaccess.info/ 
*www.bypasshack.com 
*hippobrowsing.info/ 
*allowmyass.com/
*31 March 2008*
*www.cloakon.info/
*www.mspizza.info/
*www.sneakyshadow.info
*www.gizlen.org
*nm3210.com
*browsl.com/
*1 April 2008*
*www.spylessproxy.com/
*www.hidden4u.com/
*www.checkprofiles.com/
*vancityproxy.info
*viewfreely.info/
*6 April 2008*
*www.yourunblock.com/
*www.hiddenvisits.org/
*www.browse-hidden.com/
*pzynk.com
*eris33.com
*www.starthide.info/
*www.mspizza.info/
*www.proxy4myspace.org/
*www.unblock7.com
*free.universal.edu.au
*www.face2space.info/
*www.yourunblock.com/
*www.starthide.info/
*www.deleteblockers.info
*www.proxy-you.com
*www.socialsurf.us/
*www.schoolsurf.us/
*www.bypassus.com/
*www.bypassibm.com
*www.kleanproxy.info
*wemyspace.uni.cc
*mastpak.uni.cc
*www.socialsurf.us/
*www.bypassus.com/
*www.stopblockz.com/
*letzsurf.info
*www.stormnews.info
*www.hidden4u.com/
*www.checkprofiles.com/
*www.iloveproxy.info/
*proxi4free.caridirectory.com/
*polaris1.info
*27 April 2008*
*indmast.uni.cc
*home29.uni.cc
*www.mspizza.info/
*www.myproxiespace.com/
*www.starthide.info/
*www.disablefilters.info
*www.proxyshack.net
*www.cloakon.info/
*www.bypassus.com/
*www.hiddenvisits.org/
*www.hidebrowsing.info
*www.letswave.info
*www.starthide.info/
*www.getinvisible.info/
*www.browse-hidden.com/
*aaaprox.info
*www.computers-made-easy.com/
*ProxiFicate.info
*Proxiguy.info
*Proxy-Uno.info
*Proxy-X.info
*www.checkprofiles.com/
*www.stopblockz.com/
*www.proxygoblin.com/
*www.hideinternet.info
*propy.info
*www.access2myspace.com/
*www.onaccess.info/
*www.hiddenatschool.com/
*www.nr1surf.com
*burningproxy.com
*zee29.co.cc
*www.spylessproxy.com/
*www.browsl.com/
*www.access2myspace.com/
*www.2bypass.info
*www.bypasstoday.com
*UnblockBoleh.com
*www.yourunblock.com/
*www.hidden4u.com/
*www.iloveproxy.info/
*ghostblaze.com
*zummm.com
*www.browsl.com/
*www.starthide.info/
*www.schoolsurf.us/
*www.filtersneak.net
*iamhidden.info
*42see.co.cc

*MORE TO COME*


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 28, 2008)

why dont u post here?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 28, 2008)

yup, y dun u post it here?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 28, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> why dont u post here?



+1


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

ok
i didnt post before as when i posted them in sum thread, the thread was deleted


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 28, 2008)

thnx
some of em are nice
BTW, will nyone work for RS servers?


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> thnx
> some of em are nice
> BTW, will nyone work for RS servers?


ok ill find them


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

if you can also seperate them in to categories like 

1) with SSL
2) CGI proxy *
3) youtube proxies
3) other PHP based proxies like glype zelune etc

then a lot of my office going orkut/youtube friends will thank you 


(* more in need for accessing orkut)

_


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

its very hard to categorise as i have to visit the all and i get about 4-5 everyday


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

^^^^ok then no probs....

do you post these to any yahoo groups ??
can I send you two of my proxies ?



_


----------



## hullap (Mar 29, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^^ok then no probs....
> 
> do you post these to any yahoo groups ??
> can I send you two of my proxies ?
> ...


no i get them from collectively many sites and GOOGLE groups

and what do u mean by send? r u saying too add the proxies u have


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 29, 2008)

^^^yes


----------



## hullap (Mar 29, 2008)

then tell me ill add them and this shold be central thread for all proxys related questions etc


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2008)

Any proxy to bypass websense.


----------



## hullap (Mar 31, 2008)

^ i already told that it is very difficult to tell about the proxys as there r 2 many and i cant visit each of them

BTW * More Added 2day*


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2008)

Lets say that if I use kproxy to access gmail, the link would look something like this

*www.krpoxy.com/gsgsdgah4535dgvgga/mail.google.com

Now, if the name of the blocked site, comes in the address bar, this site would be blocked by websense. 

Now only if there is some proxy that won't generate a URL in this way, can it be useful.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 31, 2008)

^^^

yes most of the above proxies have encoded urls so its possible to bypass websense 

like this (when I enter gmail.com in the proxy address inputbox) 
	
	



```
*www.harryscloak.com/browse.php?u=czovL3d3dy5nb29nbGUuY29tL2FjY291bnRzL1NlcnZpY2VMb2dpbj9zZXJ2aWNlPW1haWwmcGFzc2l2ZT10cnVlJnJtPWZhbHNlJmNvbnRpbnVlPWh0dHBzJTNBJTJGJTJGbWFpbC5nb29nbGUuY29tJTJGbWFpbCUyRiUzRm5zciUzRDElMjZ1aSUzRGh0bWwlMjZ6eSUzRGwmbHRtcGw9ZGVmYXVsdCZsdG1wbGNhY2hlPTI%3D&b=61
```


_


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2008)

Worked. Thanks a ton


----------



## hullap (Apr 1, 2008)

more added


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

More added


----------



## coolbuddy (Apr 7, 2008)

great work dudeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

^thnx
BTW will add more, but not now as im a lil busy


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2008)

If some company is using SonicWall to block the sites, then any HTTPS (Port 443) proxy will by-pass it.

*www.ninjacloak.com - HTTP on SSL or HTTPS
www.ninjacloak.com - The default HTTP


----------



## Chirag (Apr 27, 2008)

Any damn proxy working with Surfcontrol. If you don't know abt this software don't suggest any.. Only suggest that really work with this one.


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Any damn proxy working with Surfcontrol. If you don't know abt this software don't suggest any.. Only suggest that really work with this one.


did u try any?
try a random on this page, some will go thru
Iveadded some more


----------



## hullap (May 13, 2008)

gonna add some more in sum time


----------



## neelu09 (May 14, 2008)

alright i am a n00b so what is a proxy? What use is it?


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2008)

a proxy can be simply used to hide your ip adress, or it can be used to access sites which are blocked thru filters


----------



## neelu09 (May 14, 2008)

hullap said:


> a proxy can be simply used to hide your ip adress, or it can be used to access sites which are blocked thru filters




thnx......


----------



## nbjhiu98 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Blue-Box Proxy*

Guys, try **blue-box.appspot.com*

Blue-Box is fully SSL Proxy website, which means web filters cannot block it.

_**blue-box.appspot.com*_


----------

